# Minecraft Dungeons Save Editing (PC)



## AexDEye9 (May 30, 2020)

Aparrently, Every other version of the game has it's save files open to edit if you can get them transferred, but PC just encrypts them 
I don't know where to start so is there anyone here who can teach me how to do it myself, if possible?

Attatched a save fie, it's actually a .dat file but changed it to txt since it wasn't a permitted file extension.

UPDATE: Looks like i'm gonna need the encryption key, guess til that's grabbed out of the files we can't make an editor :/


----------



## SirJ0K3R (May 31, 2020)

If I'm not mistaken, the .dat file is encrypted.
Unless someone finds a way to break it down, it'll be hard to edit said save file.
Not sure if it's based on the same way that save files work on the Switch version of the game.
Either way, I can attach my .dat file here too just in case.


----------



## Dachidesu (Jun 3, 2020)

i dont know how to edit the save but i can edit the gear it uses


----------



## BebRav3 (Jun 4, 2020)

Dachidesu said:


> i dont know how to edit the save but i can edit the gear it uses


How do you edit the gear the player has? can you teach me?


----------



## archemis (Jun 8, 2020)

the file can be edited with a hex editor like HxD. if you have the time to g through and find the values of things via trial and error you can edit most things


----------



## HenrySD (Jun 9, 2020)

Dachidesu said:


> i dont know how to edit the save but i can edit the gear it uses


How do you edit the gear? PLEASE TELL ME


----------



## Fromge (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Fromge (Jun 11, 2020)




----------

